# Pleas help. which is my nose and tail?



## arizonazervas (Dec 22, 2011)

im new to snowboarding but ive been skating for 10 years.how do u tell the nose from tail?
i have a burton dom 136 and im regular


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

usually by the graphics. looking at the graphics, the nose is up. Though if its a true twin then it really diesnt matter.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

measure nose and tail dimensions. if they are the same you're good. otherwise nose is always a bit wider than the tail


----------



## arizonazervas (Dec 22, 2011)

yeah the nose and tail are the same but the tail looks longer


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

then probably it's the tail. Bindings holes are either centered on the board (nose to tail) or a bit set-back toward the tail.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

stand your board up so you can read the writing on the top sheet (if there is no text there is usually the sizing number ex. 158)

the top is the nose.


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

Also, it looks like whoever you bought the board from, was regular as well. Look at where the stomp pad is. It's closer to the right foot. That stomp pad sucks too. I have this one and it's awesome!
http://www.amazon.com/Dakine-S-2100...F7E6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325369730&sr=8-1


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

If what looks like the tail is longer, the bindings may have been wrongly mounted forward of where they're supposed to be. Take them off and look at where the mounting holes are. Mount bindings centered at your stance width.



If that makes sense...


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

I used to have the 159 version of this board, it's a truetwin so either end, hope this helps


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a burton dominant (DOM) on the board.......not WOD :laugh:


You may want to rotate the front foot highback too, looks to be quite a bit off from parallel to the edge, can't really tell from the angle though.


----------

